# Do you use a bow/stern tie down?



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

When I had my swing I didn't travel more than 10k's from home in 60 zones. I never used a bow/stern tie down and never had a reason too.

Now that I've moved further from the water, I'll be travelling longer distances to get to my spot x. Questioning the need to use a bow/stern tie down. What do you do?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The only time I've ever used one was when I was bringing the stealth home from the Gold Coast after I bought it. I tied it down at the front, but I'm not convinced it made any difference. I'd put one on if I was doing an extended highway trip or if there were high winds forecast but otherwise I don't bother.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

my BFS is fine at 110 down the highway with out. More flex in the racks them selves than the ski. What car you in the further apart your racks are the better


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Only time I use one is when I'm taking two yaks on one of those vertical pole mounts that makes them catch the wind more. Though when I'm taking the one yak, I've often got a bike lock through a scupper/drive well (my parking isn't secure) which'd probably stop it falling right off if a strap failed.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope never
over the last several years and 100's if not 1000's of klm's....living 45klm south of adelaide almost all transits are at 100kph....recent trip was portagutta at 112kph the whole way pretty much.(720klm)... used 300kg cam straps front and rear...no probs ever ...not even an inch of movement.....

it works for me but maybe not others....should I use them?.....I dont know

I did use one when I bought my hobie (retired)...all it did was scuff my wifes bonnet! :?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

One time my rear canoelock was a bit loose so now I put a ratchet strap on as well for extra precaution. It wasnt loose enough to matter but easy to make mistakes after being on the water all day


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

I roof top my PA on a sedan and often travel over 100km each way on freeways to fish. The thought of something going wrong with a rack or strap on a freeway and the potential consequences is scary. The rope I use to tie to the front handle is cheap insurance and good piece of mind that also improves the way it sits on the roof.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

bertros said:


> I have seen a work colleague had his racks ripped off his car with kayak attached


Hadn't thought of it like that, might start running a bow line myself


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

They are used for redundancy in case something else fails. Essential on highway. Will not make a difference until something goes wrong. On a recent freeway trip I had one of my straps wear 3/4 way through rubbing on plastic edge of hullavator. Nearly got to test the front tie down.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

As well as redundacy I also find it helps keep the yak more secure on the roof. If only using straps on the racks there is a tendancy to overtighten them so the yak can't slide or twist at all on the racks (without cradles). But this can also lead to dents forming in the bottom of the hull and other hull deformations, particularly on plastic yaks in hot weather. The bow rope keeps the yak aligned and helps pull it down onto the racks. This allows the straps on the racks to be tightened firm but not overtight without the concern of it potentially sliding on the racks. I also use reinforced pool noodles under the grooves on the scupper line to help distribute load and take pressure off the rack load points.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Whats reinforced pool noodle look like?


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Stealthfisha said:


> Whats reinforced pool noodle look like?


Basically $3 lengths of pool noodle from Kmart with a length of PVC conduit through the middle to give it some stiffness and keep its shape.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=48724

I now have a 10' yak that I simply chuck in the box of my truck.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I didn't bother when I had the aero bars on the XTrail. The straps held tight at 110 on the highway. Now I've got a Navara with ladder racks & I find that having the yak sit much further back is a pain as the rear strap works loose very quickly. I now use a front tie down & throw a ratchet strap over the middle of the yak as well. I really need a set of roof bars for the Navara.


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

I use one... always have and probably always will. 
Beginning of this year I was coming back to Townsville after a fishing trip down to Coffs/Brissy/Sunny Coast... going up the Sarina motorway (which is basically barren, nothing anywhere lol)... and the front cam lock came loose. I saw the front rope swing to the left a bit so pulled over and found the loosened strap. Tightened it up, then again when I hit 110kph it moved again... this happened another 3 times about every 10 kms and then I swapped the front and back straps over, I figured the wind pressure was moving it across. Replaced both the straps when I got back to Townsville and all has been good since (I did another trip 2 months later down to Brisneyland for the Adder Rock comp without any dramas)... I do think that if the front strap wasn't in place the front buckle wouldn't have held up and the kayak would have swung around and either damaged the yak or roof racks and probably the car aswell... for the 30 seconds it takes to put on I can't see why you wouldn't do it.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishane said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Whats reinforced pool noodle look like?
> ...


great idea....ill do the same....


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone who launches from Appletree Bay needs both!!!

that road is a shocker!


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> I use both and don't understand why you would only use one at the front. I can't think of vision worse than watching my kayak flying through the air and spearing through the rear window of the car in front of me in a sudden braking situation. Takes 2 minutes of your time and might save your kayak and the life of someone else.


With two camlock straps on the bars & a ratchet strap over the middle I probably don't need the front tie down. It stops the front carry handle from drumming on the roof though. I don't like the way the yak sits on the ladder racks as the loading is very wrong, too much overhang at the front & just 6" sticking out of the back. To remain legal no load may project further from the rear of the Ute than the tow bar [it's actually a specific measurement from the axle to the rear but usually it's bang on with the tow bar]


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

Cavs correct front and rear overhang of the vehicle is 60% of the center of each axle measurement. loads are 1.2m each way


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

nad97 said:


> Cavs correct front and rear overhang of the vehicle is 60% of the center of each axle measurement. loads are 1.2m each way


 I used to think it was 1.2m from the back of the Ute until I was stopped by Qld Transport leaving Bribie Island driving my work Ute with two sets of ladders & a pipe rack that were centralised on the bars i.e a 1m ish overhang out of the back of the Ute. I had to unbolt the pipe rack & move it forward until it didn't overhang the back of the Ute & push the ladders forward the same to avoid an on the spot fine. This seriously unbalanced both the pipe rack & the ladders making them IMO a more dangerous load.
They measured my Ute [Navara] as per those figures given in the link W as 3.2m & 60% of that was 1.9m ergo from centre of the rear axle to limit that put my maximum overhang at just < 300mm past the end of my tray.
As you guys interpret the rules I was well within the 1.2 overhang. QLD Transport did not interpret the rules the same way. To them I could not exceed 1.9m from my rear axle. They had about 10 tradies Utes pulled up & were doing the same thing to us all. 
So is it a 1.2m overhang or is it 60% of W? I am more confused now than I was at the side of the road. Qld Transport seemed very sure of themselves and even more persuasive with a fine in the offering.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

sorry, just looked at cavs link and it seems your correct. Look like they have changed the rules (Last updated12 May 2014). Transport are always wankers and don't know what there talking about half the time. They will be more likely to hassle a ute than a car to


----------



## Wombat280 (Nov 16, 2011)

Two cam straps cheap insurance. In NSW if your load comes off and hits another vehicle your in real deep dodo for failing to secure your load . The shape of most yaks means that no matter which way it moves front or back it will just tighten up the leading of trailing strap and the flapping soon gets your undivided attention. It's not only the wind lifting the unit but if you stop in an emergency the yak moves forward and lands on the bonnet or road , game over.

Local boat owners have a bad habit of not securing their boat to the trailer and the other day I came across a boat up in the back window of a Lexus when he hit it hard at a stop sign, car stopped boat didn't.

Forgot to mention , have you informed your insurer that you actually have a roof rack on your vehicle, if not this could become an issue should you damage your vehicle / property or that of a third party with a load coming lose . Roof racks and baskets etc are classified by some insurers as a vehicle modifications and as as we all know the devil is in the detail ( small print)


----------



## Wombat280 (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't do it this way


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

:lol: Gold!


Wombat280 said:


> Don't do it this way


----------

